# AVN, LAV-SA und LVSA: Sachsen -Achse hat sich getroffen



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Januar

*AVN, LAV-SA und LVSA: 
Sachsen -Achse hat sich getroffen​*
Wenn ein Bundesverband seine Arbeit nicht, nicht richtig oder schlecht oder inkompetent macht, ist es fast zwangsläufig, dass sich dann Landesverbände abwenden, kündigen oder eben selber die Arbeit(en) des Bundesverbandes übernehmen.

Wie der DAFV als Bundsnaturschutzverband der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerverbände agiert, haben wir ja zu Genüge ausgeführt, hier daher nur das "aktuelle" aus 2016:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=308584

Wohl aus Selbstschutz und Notwehr haben sich jetzt in Hannover drei Landesverbände getroffen, die zukünftig enger zusammen arbeiten wollen und die Arbeiten erledigen für sich, welche der Bundesverband liegen lässt.

*Die Sachsen - Achse*
Die Landesverbände für Angler aus Nieder*sachsen*, *Sachsen*-Anhalt und *Sachsen* haben sich im Rahmen der Anglermesse in Hannover zu einem Arbeitsgespräch getroffen:
http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/589-mehr-erreichen-für-angler,-fische-gewässer.html






v.r.n.l.: Dorita Ebert (LAV), Ernst Otto (AVN), Jens Felix und Friedhelm Richter (LVSA), Uwe Bülau (LAV), Werner Klasing, Matthias Jaep und Thomas Klefoth (AVN), Foto: © F. Möllers / AVN

Unter der Prämisse _"Mehr erreichen für Angler"_ führten die Gespräche  Dorita Ebert (LAV), Ernst Otto (AVN), Jens Felix und Friedhelm Richter (LVSA), Uwe Bülau (LAV), Werner Klasing, Matthias Jaep und Thomas Klefoth (AVN).

Die 3 Verbände stehen momentan für ca. 175.000 Zahler, also bereits wohl schon mehr als ein Drittel der Zahler des DAFV ab 2017.

Unter anderem wurde über folgende Punkte gesprochen:


> 1) Schaffung eines gemeinsamen Gewässerpools in den drei Bundesländern
> 
> 2) Beauftragung des IGB (Leibniz-Institut für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei) mit einem gemeinsam finanzierten Forschungsprojekt zu einem der Top-Brennpunkte für alle AnglerInnen
> 
> Zu Punkt 2) sollen Gespräche mit weiteren Verbänden geführt werden, um ein optimale Datengrundlage für einwandfreie Ergebnisse zu schaffen.



Dazu soll dann auch immer, wo Konsens und gemeinsame Standpunkte zu Fragen rund um Angler und Angeln  bestehen (auch gerade im Bund und Europa, wo ja der DAFV komplett versagt), " z.B. Stellungnahmen, Positionspapiere und Presse-Mitteilungen gegenseitig unterstützt oder sogar gemeinsam verfasst werden."..

--------------------------------------------------------​
Wir wünschen der "Sachsen-Achse" im Interesse aller Angler sowie der da organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer eine gute Kooperation, eine glückliche Hand beim setzen und umsetzen der Themen und werden die Entwicklung wohlwollend-kritisch betrachten.

Thomas Finkbeiner

*Info*
Zu den Seiten der Landesverbände:
http://www.av-nds.de/index.php
http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/ und http://www.lsa.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/
http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=index


----------



## Deep Down (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: AVN, LAV-SA und LVSA: Sachsen -Achse hat sich getroffen*

Da wird endlich im Interesse der Angler was bewegt! #6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: AVN, LAV-SA und LVSA: Sachsen -Achse hat sich getroffen*

Sachsen-Anhalt hat die Meldung auch schon drauf:
http://www.lsa.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/index.php?id=114
ebenso wie die Sachsen:
http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=146

es scheint was zu gehen........................


----------



## Blauzahn (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: AVN, LAV-SA und LVSA: Sachsen -Achse hat sich getroffen*

Der Friedhelm war also auch mit ? |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: AVN, LAV-SA und LVSA: Sachsen -Achse hat sich getroffen*

Laut Foto.... ;-)))

Wen er da wohl am Ende wirklich verarscht?

Den DAFV, wo er im VA nach Verständnis der Teilnehmer ja quasi schon die Rückkehr des LVSA in den DAFV ankündigte -  oder hier seine Nachbarverbände und seine Zahler...???


----------



## kati48268 (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: AVN, LAV-SA und LVSA: Sachsen -Achse hat sich getroffen*

2 gehen ja schon raus aus dem DAFV, hoffen wir mal, dass das auf den 3ten im Bunde abfärbt.
Es ist ja nicht besonders schwer, die Arbeit des Bundesverbandes zu ersetzen, er macht ja keine, bzw. wenn dann nur Murks.
Und auch der 3te LV wird merken, dass man die dazu notwendigen Finanzmittel besser selbst ausgeben sollte, anstatt sie nach Berlin zu überweisen und nichts dafür an Leistung zu bekommen.

Ein gutes Beispiel für viele andere mögliche Kooperationen quer durch die Republik.

Man darf gespannt sein, worum es bei dem "Brennpunkt"-Forschungsprojekt geht.

Und auch die Umsetzung eines gemeinsamen Gewässer-Pools hört sich vielversprechend an.


----------



## Hechtbär (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: AVN, LAV-SA und LVSA: Sachsen -Achse hat sich getroffen*

Mich würde ja mal interessieren, ob und wie "nervös" der DAFV diese sich langsam formierende Opposition sieht!


----------



## Ørret (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: AVN, LAV-SA und LVSA: Sachsen -Achse hat sich getroffen*

Ob die Hamburger da auch mit aufspringen werden?#6


----------



## iXware (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: AVN, LAV-SA und LVSA: Sachsen -Achse hat sich getroffen*

nur mal ganz kurz... Die Idee ist ja vielleicht nicht verkehrt. Das könnte auch ein Anfang für einen neuen Bundesverband sein. Die 3 Länder haben ja eine große Gemeinsamkeit an der ich mir schon erste gemeinsame Projekte vorstellen kann - Die Elbe... Aber mich als Sachsen würde ja mal interessieren, wie viel Gewässer die Niedersachsen in den Font mit einbringen werden.. nicht das dann nur die Niedersachsen im Osten für 5 oder 10 € ne marke kaufen und Angeln kommen und wir im Gegensatz dazu nichts davon haben... oder nur für die niedersächsischen Gewässer rabatt auf die Erlaubnisscheine bekommen. Wie ist denn das in Niedersachsen jetzt eigentlich?


----------



## Hechtbär (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: AVN, LAV-SA und LVSA: Sachsen -Achse hat sich getroffen*

Schau mal auf die Seite vom AVN.

Als 2 große Gewässer gibt es den Dümmer See und das Steinhuder Meer. Dazu noch einiges vom Elbe-Seiten-Kanal und Elbe.

Die beiden Seen gehören in Deutschland mit zu den größten Binnengewässern.

http://www.av-nds.de/angeln-beim-lsfv.html

 Also bringen auch wir Niedersachsen durchaus eine Menge an Gewässer mit ein!


----------



## Ørret (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: AVN, LAV-SA und LVSA: Sachsen -Achse hat sich getroffen*

@iXware
Ihr habt ja was davon.... nämlich "Gastangler" die ihre Kohle in eurem schönen Bundesland lassen #6


----------



## iXware (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: AVN, LAV-SA und LVSA: Sachsen -Achse hat sich getroffen*

also doch so viel Gewässer? naja vielleicht Wasser, das wir zuerst verwendet haben :q:vik:, die beiden Seen Stufen wir mal als Pfützen mit großer Fläche ein... (Tiefe 1m... da kann man ja die Fische watend mit der Hand fangen :q 
)

 das ist also doch nur ein Ausgleich für euch, damit ihr den Angelverboten entfliehen könnt... |kopfkrat


----------



## Hechtbär (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: AVN, LAV-SA und LVSA: Sachsen -Achse hat sich getroffen*

Du siehst das etwas falsch glaube ich...
 Das sind nur die Gewässer, die direkt dem AVN unterstehen.
 Bei den meisten Angelvereinen in unserem Land kannst du ebenso Gastkarten erwerben. Kläre mich mal auf: Bei euch sind doch auch nicht alle Gewässer komplett in LV-Hand, oder? |kopfkrat


----------



## kati48268 (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: AVN, LAV-SA und LVSA: Sachsen -Achse hat sich getroffen*



iXware schrieb:


> die beiden Seen Stufen wir mal als Pfützen mit großer Fläche ein...


Kenne selbst nur den Dümmer, der echt schwierige Bedingungen hat, 
und den Alfsee, der auch "nur" ein großes Regenwasserreservoir ist, aber jede Menge Rekordfische hervorgebracht hat.

Warten wir doch mal ab, was die so planen, bevor man eine grundsätzlich erst mal gute Idee kaputt redet, wo Details noch gar nicht bekannt sind.


----------



## Hechtbär (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: AVN, LAV-SA und LVSA: Sachsen -Achse hat sich getroffen*

Das sehe ich ganz genauso!!


----------



## iXware (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: AVN, LAV-SA und LVSA: Sachsen -Achse hat sich getroffen*



Hechtbär schrieb:


> Das sind nur die Gewässer, die direkt dem AVN unterstehen.
> Bei den meisten Angelvereinen in unserem Land kannst du ebenso Gastkarten erwerben. Kläre mich mal auf: Bei euch sind doch auch nicht alle Gewässer komplett in LV-Hand, oder? |kopfkrat


na bei uns ist es genau anders herum... bei uns sind die meisten Gewässer frei beangelbar, und nur bei einigen müssen extra Berechtigungen gekauft werden. Ich bezahle in Sachsen zB 85,-€ für die Angelberechtigung und zusätzlich wenn ich in MV angeln möchte auch noch mal 10,-€ extra für die Austauschmarke und darf dann in allen Gewässern des Gewässerfonts angeln ohne extra was zu zahlen (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel ;-) ), für Brandenburg sinds zB 10,-€  für die Austauschmarke und zusätzlich muß noch die Fischereiabgabe  in Höhe von 12€ gezahlt werden. (alles pro Jahr versteht sich)

hier mal zur Info:
http://www.landesanglerverband-sach...ownloads/Broschuere_Gewaesserfonds_gering.pdf

schau mal in die Gewässerlisten der jeweiligen Länderverbände rein... hier zB für Sachsen und MV:

Sachsen:
http://www.angelatlas-sachsen.de (online)
http://landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/user_content/files/Informationen/gewaesserverzeichnis.pdf

MV:
http://www.lav-mv.de/gewaesserverzeichnis_lav.php

Achja... Vereinsbeitrag ist in unserem Verein 50,-€ pro Jahr - - es gibt  auch günstigere aber auch solche die deutlich teurer sind. Du siehst, wir haben hier eigentlich ein Schlaraffenland, was das Angeln angeht.

(PS: ich hoffe jetzt alle Beiträge korrekt aufgeschrieben zu haben.. wenn nicht, seid nicht böse, es kann sich nur um wenige € handeln )

MfG, Frank.


----------



## iXware (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: AVN, LAV-SA und LVSA: Sachsen -Achse hat sich getroffen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Kenne selbst nur den Dümmer, der echt schwierige Bedingungen hat,
> und den Alfsee, der auch "nur" ein großes Regenwasserreservoir ist, aber jede Menge Rekordfische hervorgebracht hat.
> 
> Warten wir doch mal ab, was die so planen, bevor man eine grundsätzlich erst mal gute Idee kaputt redet, wo Details noch gar nicht bekannt sind.



geht mir doch gar nicht ums kaputt reden.. ich find die Idee doch gut. vielleicht lernen ja die Verbände im Westen  vom Osten und ihr bekommt auch solche Bedingungen wie wir sie haben. und dann kann jeder angeln wo er möchte und keiner wird Arm nur weil er eine große Auswahl an Gewässern zum angeln haben möchte.


----------



## Stoni-Killer (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: AVN, LAV-SA und LVSA: Sachsen -Achse hat sich getroffen*

Da machen sich 3 Landesverbände auf, um etwas für das Angeln zu erreichen und hier wird drüber debattiert, wer hat die meisten, tiefsten schönsten und sonstiges an Gewässern vorweisen kann.

 Da fehlen mir echt die Worte.

 Greetz
 Stoni-K.;+


----------



## mlkzander (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: AVN, LAV-SA und LVSA: Sachsen -Achse hat sich getroffen*

was ist denn ein Font?

das sind doch schriftarten?


----------



## kati48268 (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: AVN, LAV-SA und LVSA: Sachsen -Achse hat sich getroffen*



iXware schrieb:


> geht mir doch gar nicht ums kaputt reden.. ich find die Idee doch gut. vielleicht lernen ja die Verbände im Westen  vom Osten und ihr bekommt auch solche Bedingungen wie wir sie haben.


Hab's zu scharf formuliert, schon ok.
Aber Letzteres wird nicht geschehen, weil die Eigentumsverhältnisse an den Gewässern hier völlig anders gestrickt sind.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: AVN, LAV-SA und LVSA: Sachsen -Achse hat sich getroffen*



Stoni-Killer schrieb:


> Da machen sich 3 Landesverbände auf, um etwas für das Angeln zu erreichen und hier wird drüber debattiert, wer hat die meisten, tiefsten schönsten und sonstiges an Gewässern vorweisen kann.
> 
> Da fehlen mir echt die Worte.
> 
> ...



Genauso sehe ich das auch.
Einfach mal abwarten, was daraus evtl entstehen kann/wird, dann kann man immer noch drüber debattieren, obs eher ne Sahnetorte oder doch Beerdigungskuchen ist.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: AVN, LAV-SA und LVSA: Sachsen -Achse hat sich getroffen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn ein Bundesverband seine Arbeit nicht, nicht richtig oder schlecht oder inkompetent macht, ist es fast zwangsläufig, dass sich dann Landesverbände abwenden, kündigen oder eben selber die Arbeit(en) des Bundesverbandes übernehmen.



1.) Ersetze in obigem Text "oder" durch "und".

2.) Wenn die jetzt richtig arbeiten, muss das die Mitglieder ja eine enorme Menge mehr Kohle kosten,(jetzt) oder ?
Jedenfalls dann wenn man Leistung ins Verhältnis zum Beitrag für den DAFV setzt.


----------



## exstralsunder (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: AVN, LAV-SA und LVSA: Sachsen -Achse hat sich getroffen*



iXware schrieb:


> na bei uns ist es genau anders herum... bei uns sind die meisten Gewässer frei beangelbar, und nur bei einigen müssen extra Berechtigungen gekauft werden. Ich bezahle in Sachsen zB 85,-€ für die Angelberechtigung und zusätzlich wenn ich in MV angeln möchte auch noch mal 10,-€ extra für die Austauschmarke



Wobei man dazu sagen muss: MV gilt natürlich nur für die ehemaligen "DAV" Gewässer. Nicht aber für die Ostsee, bzw Boddengewässer. Hier sind (wie für jeden) weitere 30€/Jahr fällig.

Aber ansonsten stimmts: man kann für Jahresbeitrag + Vereinsbeitrag ein paar hundert Seen in GANZ Sachsen beangeln. 
Für weitere 10€/Jahr ist das in:

Brandeburg
Sachsen Anhalt
Berlin (zzgl Fischeiabgabe 12€)
Thüringen (VANT)
Thüringen (TLAV)

möglich.
Das sollte dann an die tausend Seen und Flüsse sein.
So lange aber die Vereinsmeierei in den westlichen Vereinen betrieben wird, kommt man nicht auf so einen gemeinsamen Nenner.


----------



## Nidderauer (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: AVN, LAV-SA und LVSA: Sachsen -Achse hat sich getroffen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Kenne selbst nur den Dümmer, der echt schwierige Bedingungen hat ....


 
 Naja Kati, meinste denn hier in Sachsen springen einem die Fische freiwillig in den Kescher? Man kann sich wunderbar eine ganze Saison nur an 2 oder 3 der unzähligen Gewässer austoben und hat letztendlich außer ein paar dutzend Barschen nix Verwertetes im Fangbuch stehen, auch weil gefangene Hechte und Zander alle untermaßig waren.

 Aber besser so, als garnix gefangen zu haben. Ohne genaue Gewässerkenntnis geht man vor allem in bezug auf die Räuber ziemlich oft als Schneider nach Hause.

 Und die Zeit, ein Gewässer kennenzulernen braucht es eben auch. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da jemand extra aus Hannover hier nach Sachsen kommt, um hier gezielt ein ganze Saison ein Gewässer zu befischen. Aber dass man hier in Sachsen angeln kann/darf, wenn man mal im Land ist, das ist doch ne feine Sache, von der man gerne Gebrauch macht, genau wie andersherum auch.

 Wäre toll, wenn es da irgendwann mal so etwas wie einen Bundesverbands-Gewässerfond gibt. 

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: AVN, LAV-SA und LVSA: Sachsen -Achse hat sich getroffen*



Stoni-Killer schrieb:


> Da machen sich 3 Landesverbände auf, um etwas für das Angeln zu erreichen und hier wird drüber debattiert, wer hat die meisten, tiefsten schönsten und sonstiges an Gewässern vorweisen kann.
> 
> Da fehlen mir echt die Worte.
> 
> ...



Das ist einer der Gründe, warum in den meisten Verbänden irgendwelche komischen Typen ein Amt innehaben. 
Viele begreifen einfach nicht, worum es geht und wählen irgendwen und irgendwas.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: AVN, LAV-SA und LVSA: Sachsen -Achse hat sich getroffen*

Nachtrag.

Da debattieren einge über die Größe der Melkmaschine, während andere versuchen die Kühe im Stall zu halten.


----------



## kati48268 (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: AVN, LAV-SA und LVSA: Sachsen -Achse hat sich getroffen*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> So lange aber die Vereinsmeierei in den westlichen Vereinen betrieben wird, ...


Das ist letztendlich genauso gewachsen wie die Pools im Osten und hat mit 'Meierei' weniger zu tun als mit Eigentumsrechten.
Kannst ja schlecht für die Bildung eines Pools sämtlichen Eigentümern (meist Landwirte, oft aber auch Vereine, Kommunen,...) die Gewässer pfänden.



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Nicht aber für die Ostsee,  ...


Na guck mal, in NDS kriegst die ganze Nordsee umsonst dazu :m



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Naja Kati, meinste denn hier in Sachsen springen einem die Fische freiwillig in den Kescher? ...


Meinte damit, dass der Dümmer von der Struktur echt lausig ist, 
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dümmer
1-1,5m Tiefe, Algenblüte jedes Jahr, Kormorantheater,...
ist hier aber eigentlich OT.


----------



## exstralsunder (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: AVN, LAV-SA und LVSA: Sachsen -Achse hat sich getroffen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das ist letztendlich genauso gewachsen wie die Pools im Osten und hat mit 'Meierei' weniger zu tun als mit Eigentumsrechten.
> Kannst ja schlecht für die Bildung eines Pools sämtlichen Eigentümern (meist Landwirte, oft aber auch Vereine, Kommunen,...) die Gewässer pfänden.



nicht gleich pfänden. Dafür gibt es keine Grundlage und Notwendigkeit. Wo ist aber das Problem, wenn der Niedersächsische (oder welcher auch immer ) Verband sagt; wir wollen gern an der Elbe in Sachsen angeln,- wir bieten Euch die Weser an. Es kann doch nur im Interesse aller Angler liegen, BUNDESWEIT problemlos zu angeln?! Wo ist das Problem? Hat man in Hannover  Angst, dass jetzt Heerscharen von Anhaltinern und Sachsen in die Seen und Flüsse einfallen?

Schon jetzt kann JEDER Angler (mit Fischereischein) den Gewässerpool des AV Elbflorenz für nur 10/35 Euro für 1/7 Tage beangeln.
Dürften einige hundert Kilometer Gewässer sein. Die die im blauen Bereich liegen: http://www.angelatlas-sachsen.de/



kati48268 schrieb:


> Na guck mal, in NDS kriegst die ganze Nordsee umsonst dazu :m




Die ist immer weg, wenn ich da bin.


----------



## gründler (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: AVN, LAV-SA und LVSA: Sachsen -Achse hat sich getroffen*

In NDS liegen ca 90% der Gewässer in Privater oder Vereinshand Gepachtet etc.....

Da ist nicht so einfach mal zu sagen Elbe gegen Weser etc.

Ich weiß nicht wieviele Vereine alleine Weserstrecken haben aber es sind einige viele.
Hat also nix mit Hannover zu tun.


#h


----------



## exstralsunder (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: AVN, LAV-SA und LVSA: Sachsen -Achse hat sich getroffen*



gründler schrieb:


> In NDS liegen ca 90% der Gewässer in Privater oder Vereinshand Gepachtet etc.....
> 
> Da ist nicht so einfach mal zu sagen Elbe gegen Weser etc.
> 
> ...



Ich weiß schon um die Problematik.
Nur: wenn die Privat sind , steht ja irgendwie eine Person oder ein Verein dahinter. Der will Kohle verdienen. Aus Nächstenliebe passiert gar nichts.
Warum kann man keinen Pool gründen und sagen: geschätzte 100.000 Angler wollen gern in NDS angeln. Diese würden eine Gebühr von 10 €/Jahr bezahlen. Macht ergo 1 Million Einnahmen.
Diese gerecht auf die Eigentümer aufgeteilt und fertig ist die Laube. Der kann aus den Einnahmen ggf Besatz und Baumaßnahmen finanzieren. Kommt also auch ihm zu Gute. Muss ich jetzt wirklich die Marktwirtschaft erklären?


----------



## gründler (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: AVN, LAV-SA und LVSA: Sachsen -Achse hat sich getroffen*

Ne musst du nicht,nur hier ist es nicht immer so mit der Liebe unter Anglern.

Man kann vieles ja nur ob die Vereine Besitzer..... da mitspielen das müsste man klären.

Aber solange Verein X aus Nds Verein Z aus Nds Anzeigt weil die ja dies und das machen und Verein B gegen L schießt weil die das Gewässer gekriegt haben und wir nicht ...usw usw.sehe ich da eher Neid als Miteinander.

#h


----------



## Blauzahn (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: AVN, LAV-SA und LVSA: Sachsen -Achse hat sich getroffen*

Unbegreiflich...

Ein zartes Pflänzchen entsteht und dieses wächst ganz sanft in die richtige Richtung und schon reissen die ersten am Fell eines Bären, der noch nichtmal ansatzweise vor der Flinte steht.


----------



## gründler (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: AVN, LAV-SA und LVSA: Sachsen -Achse hat sich getroffen*

Ich reiße und schieße hier gar nix,ich zeige auf wie hier viele ticken.

Klar gibt es hier auch gutes und Zusammenhalt aber auch viel Neid das ist halt so.

Meinetwegen kannl es so kommen wie in Dk oder NL was Landesweites Angeln betrifft.Aber da ich weiß wie manche Uhren in Nds ticken und denken,sehe ich was Gewässerpools so wie in Sachsen etc.hier noch lange nicht.

Nicht mehr und nicht weniger und nix Bären ballern....


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: AVN, LAV-SA und LVSA: Sachsen -Achse hat sich getroffen*

Schade, dass manche meinen, hier ging es nur um Gewässerpool..

Es geht zuerst um Kooperation in Bund und EU, weil DAFV da komplett versagt..

Pool etc. ist reines, je nachdem wies kommt, erfreuliches Nebenprodukt.


----------



## angler1996 (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: AVN, LAV-SA und LVSA: Sachsen -Achse hat sich getroffen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schade, dass manche meinen, hier ging es nur um Gewässerpool..
> 
> Es geht zuerst um Kooperation in Bund und EU, weil DAFV da komplett versagt..
> 
> Pool etc. ist reines, je nachdem wies kommt, erfreuliches Nebenprodukt.


 
 ne es geht nicht vordergründig um den Pool,
 nur macht es durchaus Sinn ,  Vorteil/ Vereinfachung  erkennen kann und . das wirkt besser für dauerhafte Verbindung als jedes Gerede auf Vorstandebene.

 Wobei ich ganz sehr bei Blauzahn bin|wavey:und das mal erweitere , vielleicht muss ich als simpler Angler auch mal begreifen , dass ich nicht nur Vorteile von Zusammenschlüssen haben kann. Damit was wachsen und auch mal was probiert werden kann, was weg von dem vorhandenen BV führt. Wenn keiner was macht, wird nie was werden. Misserfolg inbegriffen.
 Insofern wünsche ich möge es gelingen!
 Vielleicht kann man ja dazu geeignete Informationen geben, wie es ich und wohin entwickelt

 Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2016)

Die Sachsen hatten bisher z. B. wenig Probleme mit ihren Behörden und der Politik in Bezug auf Angeln - das ändert sich gerade nachhaltig und zum Nachteil der Angler - ganz ohne Grüne...

Niedersachsen mit den Grünen ist da eh nochmal anders betroffen und S-A sieht eben auch die Zeichen an der Wand. 

Dass seitens des Bundesverbandes da nix getan wird, bzw. wie in Sachen Baglimit/Angelverbote AWZ auch noch kontraproduktiv gehandelt wird, zwingt vernünftigere Verbände ja zu solchen Kooperationen.

Hier kamen die Verantwortlichen von drei Verbänden zusammen, die unterschiedlich in ihrer Vergangenheit, Organisation, ihrer finanziellen Ausstattung und in ihrer traditionellen Ausrichtung waren.

Und wollen anscheinend gemeinsam etwas in Gang setzen, etwas bewegen, was seit Jahren brach liegt. 
Besonders bemerkenswert ist es auch, dass sich so etwas Unterschiedliches plötzlich zusammenfindet - was aber eben auch der Unfähigkeit des DAFV und der ihn tragenden Verbände geschuldet ist.

 Die derzeitige Entwicklung in der Naturschutzgesetzgebung und der Druck auf die Freizeitfischerei/Angeln wird  als besorgnisvolles Signal unabhängig von allen 3 teilnehmenden Landesverbänden erkannt, so wie ich das mitbekomme. 


In wie weit die organisierten in der Lage sind zu erkennen, welches Potential die nicht organisierten Angler bei entsprechenden Angeboten bieten könnten, um stärker aufzutreten, wird sich zeigen.
Die Verbände werden sich öffnen statt abgrenzen müssen, denn mit ihren jetzt noch knapp über 500.000 im DAFV bei ca. 5 Mio. Anglern in Deutschland muss jeder begreifen, dass ein "weiter so" nicht die Lösung sein kann.

Wenn hier drei Verbände anfangen zu scheinen, sich gemeinsam stark machen, mehr für Angler zu tun, deren Stellenwert und ihre gesellschaftliche Position zu erhöhen, so ist das ein guter Anfang, der seit 4 Jahren im DAFV und bei den ihn noch tragenden Landesverbänden leider komplett fehlt.

Negative Erfahrungen der Vergangenheit braucht man auch da aber weiter als  Warnung - man darf auch beim positivsten Ansatz NIE vergessen, dass man auch die besten Verbände nicht unbeobachtet lassen kann.

Dennoch sollte man diese Initiative zuerst mal positiv begleiten, da dieser Anfang eine Chance beinhaltet, die aus de (Kon)Fusion nie erwachsen konnte:
*Tatsächliche, konkrete, zielführende Lobbyarbeit für Angler und dass Angeln!*

Und ich glaube, dass diese 3 Verbände in all ihrer Unterschiedlichkeit sich getroffen haben, eben weil sie begriffen haben, wie notwendig JETZT (eigentlich zu spät) konkretes Handeln angeichts des Versagens und der Inkompetenz des DAFV wird.

Die begreifen wohl, dass sie gemeinsam FÜR ANGLER UND ANGELN tätig werden MÜSSEN, um hier nachhaltige Schutzmaßnahmen für das Angeln etablieren zu können.

_*Es ist nicht gesagt, dass es jetzt für Angler und das Angeln besser wird, wenn sich anfängt was zu ändern...

Dies kann aber der Anfang sein, dass sich etwas verbessert. 

Denn es MUSS sich zuerst was ändern, wenn es besser werden soll für Angler und das Angeln!*_
-------------------------------------------------------------​AVN berichtet übrigens noch weiter zur Messe:
http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/590-angelmesse-pferd-jagd-neuer-besucherrekord.html

S-A und Sachsen haben ja ebenfalls zum Treffen auf der Messe berichtet.

Auch Weser-Ems berichtet zur Messe (der DAFV mit hat natürlich noch nix gebracht):
http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/nachricht/nachbericht-zur-angelmesse-auf-der-messe-pferd-jagd-kopie.html

Während es oben 3 genannten LV, die sich getroffen haben, um Angler und Angeln ging, etwas für Angler zu erreichen, sind die Hauptpunkte bei Weser-Ems vor allem um Renaturierung und Artenschutz und dass sich der Vize als  Hobbykoch präsentierte...

Dass bei der Messe weder DAFV noch Weser-Ems was zu melden hatten oder eine Rede zur Eröffnung halten durften, sondern das dem richtigen Anglerverband, dem AVN, vorbehalten war, finde ich persönlich übrigens einer solchen Messe angemessen.
----------------------------------------------------------------​Gerne verweise ich auch noch mal hier drauf:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *"Vertretung für Angler und das Angeln"​*Es ist egal, wer endlich die notwendige Arbeit für Angler und das Angeln im Bund und in Europa macht, Verband, Verein, Stiftung oder auch eine Firma:
> Es *MUSS* geschehen und finanziert werden.
> 
> Fakt ist, wenn das Erfolg haben soll, benötigt es im Bund und in Europa im Gegensatz zu heute kompetente, zielgerichtete Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für Angler und das Angeln.
> ...


----------



## Hechtbär (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: AVN, LAV-SA und LVSA: Sachsen -Achse hat sich getroffen*

Ich habe eben mal den Stand vom AVN mit dem vom LFV-BW verglichen...

 Man sieht ja "fast" keinen Unterschied....


----------



## Nidderauer (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: AVN, LAV-SA und LVSA: Sachsen -Achse hat sich getroffen*



gründler schrieb:


> Aber solange Verein X aus Nds Verein Z aus Nds Anzeigt weil die ja dies und das machen und Verein B gegen L schießt weil die das Gewässer gekriegt haben und wir nicht ...usw usw.sehe ich da eher Neid als Miteinander.


 
 Genau diese Szenarien würde es aber nicht mehr geben, wenn ein gemeinsamer großer Gewässerfonds vorhanden wäre. 

 Da spielt es dann eben nur noch eine untergeordnete Rolle, wenn beispielsweise der halbe See als Rückzugsgebiet für Wasservögel gesperrt wird, etc. pp. 

 Den einzelnen Verein, der ausschließlich dieses Gewässer gepachtet hat, würde sowas schwer treffen, bei ausreichend Ausweichmöglichkeiten spielt das aber kaum eine Rolle.

 Auch z.B. in Bezug auf ein vernünftiges Kormoranmanagement wäre es nicht von Nachteil, wenn dieses nicht an den einzelnen Ländergrenzen aufhört. Dafür müssen aber eben erstmal die Grundlagen geschaffen werden und dafür brauchts handlungsfähige und vor allem auch handlungswillige Verbände. 

 Wenn da jeder weiterhin sein eigenes Süppchen kocht, wird das nix werden.

 Letztendlich bleibt doch der Großteil der Angler trotzdem überwiegend in seinem ursprünglichen Wirkungskreis. Bei mir sind das ca. 30 Minuten einfache Fahrtstrecke, die ich bereit bin, zu fahren, wenn ich mal 2 Stunden den Köder baden möchte. Andere Angelziele mit z.T. deutlicher längerer Anreise, die kann ich übers Jahr gesehen an einer Hand abzählen.

Grüße Sven


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: AVN, LAV-SA und LVSA: Sachsen -Achse hat sich getroffen*



Hechtbär schrieb:


> Ich habe eben mal den Stand vom AVN mit dem vom LFV-BW verglichen...


hör bloss auf.....

Der DAFV - Stand mit seinen 4 qm Nichtssagendem und Unanglerischem passt auch gut zum LVF-BW- Stand..
Bei Weser-Ems waren wenigstens noch die Amateurköche...


----------



## Ørret (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: AVN, LAV-SA und LVSA: Sachsen -Achse hat sich getroffen*

Naja so ganz richtig ist das ja nu auch nicht ...bei WE waren ja auch noch Horst Hennings der übers Meeresangeln in Norwegen erzählt hat, der Wobblerbauer und die Fliegenfischererin. Also durchaus auch was mit Angeln.

Das soll aber jetzt nicht heißen das ich für WE in die Bresche springen will....der AVN ist trotzdem der Verband der wirklich Anglerinteressen vertritt.#6#6#6


----------



## Stoni-Killer (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: AVN, LAV-SA und LVSA: Sachsen -Achse hat sich getroffen*

Thomas,
das Problem ist aber, das die vielen Amateure (Köche) die Suppe permanent versalzen.....#q

 frustrierter Stoni-K.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: AVN, LAV-SA und LVSA: Sachsen -Achse hat sich getroffen*

jajaja, als W-Eler biste ein armes Schwein...

Und das noch für mehr als das doppelte Geld wie beim AVN ;-))))


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: AVN, LAV-SA und LVSA: Sachsen -Achse hat sich getroffen*

Anglerpolitik muss ja nicht zwingend Armenspeisung ala DAFV Fraß sein.

Die jetzige Idee einer Cross over Küche mit Sachsen und Sachsen Anhalt bedarf halt einiger Experimente.

Ob's schmeckt,weiss man vorher nie...

Die Grundzutaten und Ideen sind aber nicht übel.

Das IST bereits ein Gewinn


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: AVN, LAV-SA und LVSA: Sachsen -Achse hat sich getroffen*

Eben!!


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> D
> 
> Und ich glaube, dass diese 3 Verbände in all ihrer Unterschiedlichkeit sich getroffen haben, eben weil sie begriffen haben, wie notwendig JETZT (eigentlich zu spät) konkretes Handeln angeichts des Versagens und der Inkompetenz des DAFV wird.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: AVN, LAV-SA und LVSA: Sachsen -Achse hat sich getroffen*

Sachsen-Achse - in dem Fall wieder mal Niedersachsen - macht weiter aktiv Politik für Angler und das Angeln:
https://www.facebook.com/anglerverb...354821712303/1202490293165421/?type=3&theater


----------



## Nidderauer (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: AVN, LAV-SA und LVSA: Sachsen -Achse hat sich getroffen*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Die Grundzutaten und Ideen sind aber nicht übel.
> 
> Das IST bereits ein Gewinn


 
 Es gibt wohl doch noch sowas, wie Handlungsfähigkeit #6.





 Ging ja schneller, als gedacht.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Blauzahn (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: AVN, LAV-SA und LVSA: Sachsen -Achse hat sich getroffen*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Es gibt wohl doch noch sowas, wie Handlungsfähigkeit #6.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 252147
> 
> ...



Auch wenn ich dich enttäuschen muss, dieser Fonds mit NDS resultiert meines Wissens aus dem früheren DAV Niedersachsen und hat mit dem neulich stattgefundenen Gespräch nichts zu tun.
Diese Zusatzmarke gibt es schon länger (warum da "NEU" steht weiß ich nicht) und beschränkt sich auf im Link nachzuelesende Gewässer.
http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.de/index.php/gewaesserfond/gewaesserfonds-niedersachsen


----------



## Nidderauer (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: AVN, LAV-SA und LVSA: Sachsen -Achse hat sich getroffen*

Hallo Blauzahn,

 fürs Jahr 2016 war die Niedersachsenmarke bei den Angelspezialisten noch nicht erhältlich.

 Danke für die Info, dass es sich um einen anderen niedersächsischen Verband handelt. Ich hatte nicht beim AV Südsachsen Mulde/Elster geschaut und bin daher von einem anderen Gewässerpool ausgegangen, nämlich dem hier aufgeführten. So leicht entstehen Mißverständnisse...

http://www.av-nds.de/angeln-beim-lsfv.html

 Grüße Sven


----------

